# Haze over the eyes



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

I look into my tank and 3 of my RB's have a white haze developing over their eyes, it was small then turned into a bubble look. About two hours later I look in again and now all 5 of them have it. I did a water change, added some salt and raised the temp.

Anyone know what it could be?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

More than likely cloud eye and not too serious. You did the right thing by salting. I add salt as per tank=1Tbs/5gallon and raise temp to 82*f. It also helps to add Melafix if you have it or it does not subside within a day. As well turn off your powerheads make sure to keep a close eye on it. My 1st Elong devolped it and I had it gone within a couple of days with salt alone. If it appears not getting any better be sure to melafix the tank and remove media as per instructions. Also check for any decor that might have lead to a scraping just to be sure. Other than that you should be fine within 4-5 days my brother.
RnR


----------



## greatwh1te (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm going through the same probelm with my fish. He has cloudy eye, and fin rot. I'm keeping my fish in a 10 gal hospital tank while i'm treating him. I was told to use pimafix with melafix as well as salt. there are a lot of great people on here who are helping me out.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah but that is also for fin rot, me myself I would'nt use melafix unless I have to and it has'nt gone down in the first 24-36 hrs of treatment. If there is no need for Melafix I would'nt bother as you can keep your media going in your filter and not have to suffer a spike in your params. Primafix as well is not really usefull against cloud eye in my experience and needed in youor case to stop the bacterial infection as much as possible. Don't get me wrong use all three if ya wanna but not nessesary in the case of cloud eye alone. I have dropped the condition with salt alone everytime and within a reasonable time frame.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

correctomundo salt is the way to go in this case...it's what i've always used.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

My fish are just getting worse. They're developing fin rot and along the gills is turning white as well as their chins. It's been a week now. Dunno what to do with them since they're getting worse and not better. I put some melafix in last night and when I woke up they just looked worse. Also did two 25% water changes this week once I saw they had it.


----------



## Slay (May 2, 2003)

every time my p's have gotten cloudy eyes it was because of low pH or high ammonia. that other white sh*t you got going on looks bad though.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Just got an updated test kit since mine was old as hell. My water is terrible, dunno why because I do water changes and gravel vacs.

PH - 6.2
Nitrate - 160ppm
Nitrite - 0

I just did another 25% water change and then added baking soda and aquar. salt at 1 teaspoon per 5g.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Those levels are good man, it's really hard unless with a highly maintained planted tank to get your nitrate down to zero. Your main levels are ammoinia and nitrite as they are toxic and can be removed by your filter media.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Those levels are good man, it's really hard unless with a highly maintained planted tank to get your nitrate down to zero. Your main levels are ammoinia and nitrite as they are toxic and can be removed by your filter media.


Should my PH be higher? How do I get my ammonia levels down? My RB's haven't eaten in about 4 days because they won't.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

What's your Ammoinia level at??
P.h is low compaired to most tap water but for ideal conditions for Piranha. They live in slightly acidic water in the wild so as long as your P.h isn't jumping all over the place I would have to say it's fine. Ammoinia gets taken out by your filter media as the nitrifying bacteria it contains convert it to nitrate. There is however a numerous amount of products at your lfs that can Ionize Ammoina so that it is harmless if that level has spiked. Seachem Prime is the one that I use and find it works rather well. The only problem with the solution is you can't tell the effectiveness as it will still read on testing even though harmless.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

first lemme ask you a little more in detail,
Does it have a white coat on them that looks like cotton or is it just a white coating that looks slimy? Does it have tiny threads hanging off the fins, etc.? if it's cotton coat then you're probably looking at some type of fungus, if it's slimy looking white coat your probably looking at bacterial infection, and if it's stringy then youre lookin at parasite. either way, i THINK it's a bacterial infection! and yuo'd probably wanna raise the pH very slowly to 7.0 im not a big fan of 6.8 that's too borderline for me personally. then raise the temp to ~80F, do a water change about 25% , use some Maracyn and Maracyn II (helps eye cloud, sores, red streaks, popeye, fin rot, etc.) if you dont notice any change in 4-5days try a different medication. bacterial infections are usually caused by outside parasites. do your fish scratch on rocks etc.? do they have white spots the size of salt grain developing anywhere? if so they have ICH and that's treated by pimafix and/or melafix, i would suggest only using both together if it's pretty bad if not just use melafix.

P.S. i just notice your pH is 6.2 that's too low bump it up to 7.0 SLOWLY before you add medication!

P.S. P.S.

here's also a great link for you to read up on talking about parasites etc. http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/para_diseas.html


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

I just checked ammonia. It's one of the test kits that you add the 3 drops of solution to the tube. The water stayed clear so I'm guessing ammonia is 0.

They don't have ich, it's mainly fin rot and the cloudy eye. I'm going to just keep trying the aquarium salt and water changes and if that doesn't work then I'll use some of the melafix I bought.


----------

